# American Express Traveler's Checks



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

While doing some house cleaning we have found a couple hundred dollars worth of old American Express traveler's checks. Looking for ideas of the best way to cash them out into pesos. Thanks.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Well the good news is these checks never expire.

I'm on hold at the moment with Fidelity. I'm asking if there is a way to countersign these AE checks (which are in my wife's name), take photos and then have them deposited into an account in my name. If that is possible we might avoid exchange fees etc.

Edit : Fidelity does not accept traveler's checks.
Edit : BUT - Bank of America may  
Edit: No they don't


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow, traveler's checks - what a blast from the past! Good luck with getting them cashed.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

Have you contacted American Express and try to redeem the travelers checks through them. Here is a link, item 3






American Express Travelers Cheques


Get help with your American Express Travelers Cheques and find answers to common questions about them.



www.americanexpress.com





Sent from my Lenovo TB-8705F using Tapatalk


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Stevenjb said:


> Have you contacted American Express and try to redeem the travelers checks through them. Here is a link, item 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link.
I did speak with AE earlier today. Apparently one option we have is to file a claim mentioning the serial numbers. We don't even have to claim they were lost/stolen. They then have a review process and if approved monies should be deposited in US bank.

But - I think we are just going to bite the bullet and try and use them to pay at Costco or Home Depot. If that doesn't work we'll see if our bank will cash them.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Good luck, when I came down here in 2016 to look for a place I was still thinking old-school and I had a bunch of old traveler's checks so I brought them thinking I'd use them to pay the deposit on the apartment, assuming I found one.

Didn't work at all. I tried a bunch of different banks, none would cash them. I tried to find the American Express office in Cancun - gone, in spite of what Google maps said. I ended up taking them back to the US and depositing them at the bank I'd gotten them from years before. 

You might have better luck if you are a customer at the banks you ask at. Why do you think Home Depot or Costco will accept them?

I assume they're denominated in dollars?

If Amex offers you a solution, I'd say Take It!


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

eastwind said:


> Good luck, when I came down here in 2016 to look for a place I was still thinking old-school and I had a bunch of old traveler's checks so I brought them thinking I'd use them to pay the deposit on the apartment, assuming I found one.
> 
> Didn't work at all. I tried a bunch of different banks, none would cash them. I tried to find the American Express office in Cancun - gone, in spite of what Google maps said. I ended up taking them back to the US and depositing them at the bank I'd gotten them from years before.
> 
> ...


Well if I mention it I will probably jinx it but AE has a "Travelers Cheque Exchange Locator" and although I have never been in a CIBanco in my life - but there appear to be two branches nearby. Now - does that mean they will exchange dollar denominated checks ??

Otherwise - if we are lucky perhaps we will have the time for a short vacation and I assume we could pay for a hotel with them. 

This is an interesting link and mentions the "register a claim" option.
American Express Travelers Cheques


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I had a heck of a time trying to cash them at a bank on my first trip in Mexico back in 1980 when they were a standard way for travelers to safeguard their cash. I can only imagine it would be rather more difficult nowadays.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Gosh - you people are so negative


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I'm not being negative, I think trying to cash them will be a perfectly fine hobby.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Check with Order Express.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Done. CIBanco. Totally pleasant experience. The only question was if the fact the checks were not sequential was a problem (it wasn't).

American Express was 'eager' to have us file a claim to cash them in but CIBanco could not have been easier.

btw - I don't need another piece of plastic in my wallet but CIBanco has an interesting multicurrency debit card. They actually segregate 5 different currencies and you can access your balances using the same card. They also have banks in about 12 different countries. Might be a solution for someone who wants to deposit dollars in a 'Mexican' bank.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

Awesome you got that resolved

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------

